# Wieviel Traffic erzeugt WOW



## Greenhelly (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage, hat jemand von euch Infos wieviel Traffic auf der Leitung erzeugt wird durch WOW in einer Stunde?

Über Infos freue ich mich.

Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

Das kann man so nicht sagen, es hängt halt von vielen Bedingungen ab:
- Anzahl der aufkommenden Spieler
- Anzahl der eigenen Aktivitäten
- Entfernung zum Server (desto weiter weg, desto mehr Fehler, desto mehr Daten müssen nachgesandt werden (2 bis x mal))

Ich schätze allerdings so 20-30MB/Stunde, Up- & Down zusammen, mehr sollte das nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

_Das sollte ein edit werden.. kann gelöscht werden, sry -.-"_


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2009)

Abhängig was du machst. Im Netz findet man Aussagen, die darauf schließen lassen, dass es zwischen 5MB und 25MB pro Stunde sind.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=wo...mp;aq=f&oq=


----------



## Kaldreth (27. April 2009)

Wenn du wow schon spielst, dann kannst du auch nebenbei einfach ein "traffic tool" laufen lassen! Hab sowas auch mal benutzt, als ich damals noch ne Volumen flat hatte!


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

btw im router müsste solch eine Funktion integriert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal nachschauen - in meiner alten FritzBox war da was.

Nira^^


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

Also Traffic verursacht WoW recht wenig. Hatte früher mal ein Programm mitlaufen das mir das anzeigte. Das waren nach 10 Stunden 70-80MB. Wenn du raidest oder PVP machst, wird es sicherlich etwas mehr sein.


----------

